

[Programming Language] Syntax Guide - kennethfriedman
http://www.kennethfriedman.org/thoughts/2015/programming-language-syntax-guides

======
kennethfriedman
An idea for a uniform syntax guides, for when you're learning your n-th
programming language and don't want to go through an entire tutorial. Would
love to hear your thoughts!

